# Finding CEDC Ceu's



## Sueedwards (Jun 27, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has suggestions on finding ceu's for the CEDC certification that they would like to share?

Thanks, Susan


----------



## ksd (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you looked into www.emuniversity.com?


----------



## Mojo (Jun 28, 2012)

I subscribe to Supercoder.com and https://www.novitas-solutions.com/calendar/partb/index.html offers free CEUs.


----------



## Kiracodes (Jul 20, 2012)

I get mine through the webinar series for the most part. I've been able to get a couple from my local chapter meetings but those are few and far between. I never know if those are CEDC approved until I go to enter it in the CEU tracker


----------

